# Youth Instructor Class



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

We have invited in a level 4 instructor to come hold a class at Capitol Archery. The class will be held March 1st starting at 9 a.m. Plan on a 8 hour day.

Please call for pricing info. The more people we have the less the class. The books are unavoidable at $20 each.

You will leave here with a Level 1 Instructors card through the NFAA and the After School Archery Program.....

Capitol Archery Staff
313.794.2776


----------



## Hungry Wolf (Mar 26, 2002)

Sounds interesting... Could you provide some details (or a link) as to what exactly the course covers? As some of the groups I'm involved with expand I'm finding more and more new archers- In an attempt to 'coach' them I've pretty much done what I can as an experienced archer but as I'm sure you know there is a difference in having an ability and being able to 'teach' it... Is this something this course covers?


----------



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/programs/asap/asap.cfm

Here is a link to the website, hopefully this will explain better than I can.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Do you plan on doing this again in the future? March 1st is already booked for me but I'm definitely interested.


----------



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

Unfortunately,from our postition, the next step will be level 2. If you want, I will keep an ear out for the next class.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Bullrider115 said:


> Unfortunately,from our postition, the next step will be level 2. If you want, I will keep an ear out for the next class.


Do you have to be a Level 1 before obtaining a Level 2 status?


----------



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

I do believe there are combo classes but, cost goes up.


----------



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

The cost is $40 for the class and book. I spent a couple hours last night with the gentleman that will be certifying the class and it sounds like a great class with many things to be learned even from a shooters standpoint.

If you are interested please let us know, we do need to have the books ordered in advance.........


----------



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

There are 4 openings left for this Sundays class.


----------

